#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請心靈好文共賞版主一職

## 狼狗傑

申請版面名稱: 心靈好文共賞
想擔任版主的理由: 本人致力於本站文學發表已有數年，深知所謂好文轉貼也是本站文學素養提昇的一部分，故希望透過管理本版，使本站會員能透過本版接觸更多品質優良的文章。
過去經驗簡述: 在圖文創作區已發表多篇作品；未曾有任何版面管理經驗。




> 審核問題信已寄出
> 靜待回覆
> 
> 站務  幻貓
> 2012/05/30

----------


## 幻貓

審核通過，管理權限已設置
恭喜狼狗傑擔任 心靈好文共賞 的版主職務
也恭喜你成為管理團隊的一員，一同努力吧 :Smile: 

站務  幻貓
2012/05/31

----------


## 狼狗傑

謝謝幻貓提攜
本人將全力配合管理團隊總政策
將心靈好文共賞版面帶上軌道

----------

